# Accountant Negative Skill Assessment - HELP!!



## Avijita Sawhney (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi i am a commerce graduate with 8 and a half years of work experience in the accounting field. However, i am not able to meet skill assessment criteria for core mandatory subject of Accountant theory. I am unsure of what all contents are covered in accounting theory. 

CPA says i should have completed 9 core knowledge areas out of 12 and 4 of them are mandatory. Accounting theory is one mandatory knowledge area which according to them has not been completed by me.

Has anybody faced a similar situation?? Please suggest what can i do in such scenario.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Avijita Sawhney said:


> Hi i am a commerce graduate with 8 and a half years of work experience in the accounting field. However, i am not able to meet skill assessment criteria for core mandatory subject of Accountant theory. I am unsure of what all contents are covered in accounting theory.
> 
> CPA says i should have completed 9 core knowledge areas out of 12 and 4 of them are mandatory. Accounting theory is one mandatory knowledge area which according to them has not been completed by me.
> 
> Has anybody faced a similar situation?? Please suggest what can i do in such scenario.


Hi

I have heard similar stories from other members on the forum in the past.CPA is very strict on this Accounting Theory subject.You wil need to register for an Accounting Theory exam with an acceptable tertiary institute and write this exam,and then try to get assessed again.
Its disheartening l know,but thats reality.


----------



## Avijita Sawhney (Jul 30, 2012)

yeah .. its so disheartening .. CPA is either recommending to do foundation program through them or study accounting theory by completing accredited subject with a recognised higher education provider ..

Can somebody please share how and where can i do this??

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Avijita,

It is disheartening to hear about your case but that makes me wonder one thing. 

Does CPA compare courses studied by a candidate with their required mandatory/optional courses by mere name? I mean how do they verify the content of a partcular subject. It is quite probable that accounting theory might be taught in combination with another subject and not seperately..What happends in that case?

I am actually an MBA ( finance ) with finance experience of 3 years so that makes me guess that i will be an outright reject in a similar situation


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

Avijita Sawhney said:


> yeah .. its so disheartening .. CPA is either recommending to do foundation program through them or study accounting theory by completing accredited subject with a recognised higher education provider ..
> 
> Can somebody please share how and where can i do this??
> 
> Thanks in anticipation.


Hi Avijita,

Just a small question. Which IELTS did you go for Academic or the general one?

Also do we need the IELTS score before we submit our aplication for skill asessment?

Thanks ....


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

as1984 said:


> Hi Avijita,
> 
> Just a small question. Which IELTS did you go for Academic or the general one?
> 
> ...


Hi

You need to do Academic Ielts (not General)
You have to get at ilest 7 in each of the 4 ares of IELTS
You have to do IELTS before CPA or ICAA assessmnet


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

joe117 said:


> Hi
> 
> You need to do Academic Ielts (not General)
> You have to get at ilest 7 in each of the 4 ares of IELTS
> You have to do IELTS before CPA or ICAA assessmnet


Hi Joe117,

Thanks as always 

Would like to know your take on the below question as well if possible

Does CPA compare courses studied by a candidate with their required mandatory/optional courses by mere name? I mean how do they verify the content of a partcular subject. It is quite probable that accounting theory might be taught in combination with another subject and not seperately..What happends in that case?


----------



## Avijita Sawhney (Jul 30, 2012)

yeah .. they do verification by name of the subject .. accounting theory is different than what i perceived to be...


----------



## Avijita Sawhney (Jul 30, 2012)

joe117 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have heard similar stories from other members on the forum in the past.CPA is very strict on this Accounting Theory subject.You wil need to register for an Accounting Theory exam with an acceptable tertiary institute and write this exam,and then try to get assessed again.
> Its disheartening l know,but thats reality.


Joe .. could you suggest how can i register for accounting theory exam?? .. may be name of the institute or course.. cd u throw some light on this


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

Avijita Sawhney said:


> yeah .. they do verification by name of the subject .. accounting theory is different than what i perceived to be...


So it means it should be a literal comparison of the name of the subjects..That sounds pretty weird because they might call a subject 'Accounting theory' which my university might teach along with 'Financial accounting' instead of teaching it seperately.

Wont that make assessment very stringent:confused2:

Any similar experiences by fellow accounatnts??


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

as1984 said:


> Hi Joe117,
> 
> Thanks as always
> 
> ...


Good question!

I have noticed that they usually compare by name,and also verify syllabus content,as they request for the syllabus as well.

If you studied in combination with another subject ,the onus will be on you to prove that. 
If they send you a negative assessment due to you failing to have studied at least 9 of their 12 core subjects,then you may need to appeal by showing them the exact syllabus which contains that particular subject.
Its a long shot,but its worth trying...although assement is at least AUD500.Therefore dont apply unless you are exteremely confident that yu will get a positive assessment. 
An assessment appeal should be another AUD180 or so


----------



## Avijita Sawhney (Jul 30, 2012)

as1984 said:


> So it means it should be a literal comparison of the name of the subjects..That sounds pretty weird because they might call a subject 'Accounting theory' which my university might teach along with 'Financial accounting' instead of teaching it seperately.
> 
> Wont that make assessment very stringent:confused2:
> 
> Any similar experiences by fellow accounatnts??


i understand to what you are saying .. all other core knowledge areas were listed in some or other way in my marksheets/ certificates .. but not accounting theory .. hoping to get a response from other accountants who might have faced a similar situation .


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

joe117 said:


> Good question!
> 
> I have noticed that they usually compare by name,and also verify syllabus content,as they request for the syllabus as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe117.

That does give a clear picture of the whole skills assessment by CPA/ICAA. Doesnt seem to be an easy road for me but worth giving it a shot, though with all extra caution.

May i take the liberty to ask you if you have any idea on which one should be a close call ICAA or CPA. ( I am aware that they both have different criteria as well the sbjects but for me being an MBA doesnt make much of a difference. I would rather go for the one that has a higher rate of positive assessment or is less stringent with candidates)

Thanks..


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

as1984 said:


> Thanks Joe117.
> 
> That does give a clear picture of the whole skills assessment by CPA/ICAA. Doesnt seem to be an easy road for me but worth giving it a shot, though with all extra caution.
> 
> ...


mmm,im not sure here.I do not have much knowledge on ICAA.All l know is CPA has a high reject rate for migration assessment due to one specific subject...Acounting theory


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

joe117 said:


> mmm,im not sure here.I do not have much knowledge on ICAA.All l know is CPA has a high reject rate for migration assessment due to one specific subject...Acounting theory


Any idea on how do we provide the syllabus of the subjects studied to the assessment authorities?

Do they need to be certified copies from the institute or we just give an outline oursleves. For me its been 3+years out of college so really need to figure out this aspect.

Also any idea of NIA as an assessment authroity? Found this on NSW website as an asessment body for accounting profession.


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

as1984 said:


> Hi Avijita,
> 
> It is disheartening to hear about your case but that makes me wonder one thing.
> 
> ...


Hi,

If I may answer this; my wife recently underwent an assessment with CPA Australia and by the goodness of God, we were able to get 12 out of 12 including the much dreaded accounting theory. As mentioned in earlier posts, the assessors basically compared your syllabus content versus their own syllabus for their respective core knowledge area. As to the content of the Accounting Theory subject, please refer to below as per CPA Australia website:



> Accounting Concepts and Principles
> Professional development
> CPA Program
> Enrolments
> ...


Basically accounting theory is the same as their foundation course Accounting Concepts and Principles - if you can be able to convince the CPA Australia assessors that what you have taken includes majority (if not all) of the topics, then you will stand a good chance of getting positive assessment as far as accounting theory is concerned.

I do understand that since not all of our subject in university are in the same wordings as their core knowledge area, it would be very helpful if you can be able to produce a tabular summary of what you think matches your university subjects and their core knowledge area. 

As far as what we did for my wife's case, 1 core knowledge area may be discussed in 2 or more subjects during her time in the university. Accounting Theory, in the tabular summary we produced, we indicated that these were discussed in more that 5 university subjects that my wife took before.

Ultimately at the end of the day, I think it will boil down to how much details is contained your syllabus is (the one we passed was 99 pages and 3 pages of tabular summary).

Goodluck!!


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

Likewise, if all else fails on Accounting Theory, there is another option in order to get positive assessment. This is to take an examination on the foundation level subject subject Accounting Concepts and Principles. More details in this CPA Australia Link 

THE ONLY DISADVANTAGE TO THIS THOUGH is that even if you get pass this and will eventually get a positive assessment as a general accountant, they will not credit your work experience. The reason for such is that, any experience prior to getting qualification is deemed useless...

Sucks but that is how they look at it!!


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

as1984 said:


> Any idea on how do we provide the syllabus of the subjects studied to the assessment authorities?
> 
> Do they need to be certified copies from the institute or we just give an outline oursleves. For me its been 3+years out of college so really need to figure out this aspect.
> 
> Also any idea of NIA as an assessment authroity? Found this on NSW website as an asessment body for accounting profession.


My wife got hers from the dean of accountancy back in her university - it took us a while to get it as they need to dig from archives (we were from batch 2003). One they were able to produce a singular document collating all my wife's relevant subject, it was printed in a letterhead and was dry sealed and signed at the very last page by the dean and the registrar of her university.


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

Tas Burrfoot said:


> My wife got hers from the dean of accountancy back in her university - it took us a while to get it as they need to dig from archives (we were from batch 2003). One they were able to produce a singular document collating all my wife's relevant subject, it was printed in a letterhead and was dry sealed and signed at the very last page by the dean and the registrar of her university.


Thanks for such a detailed post 'Tas Burrfoot'.

So basically the syllabus needs to be provided by the university itself.

Basically it really sucks big time that even if you complete the CPA foundation course, they will anyways discount your experience prior to that and you will again get a negative assessment.In that case why the hell will anyone even think of pursuing the foundation course.

A small query Tas Burrfoot,

Do you have any idea on ICAA or NIA as assessment authorities. CPA seems to be really strict in their criteria


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

as1984 said:


> Thanks for such a detailed post 'Tas Burrfoot'.
> 
> So basically the syllabus needs to be provided by the university itself.
> 
> ...


To be honest, I have heard stuffs about ICAA or NIA as being a bit lenient with respect to skills assessment but I could not really verify as we were lucky enough not to experience executing a plan B with either ICAA or NIA.

What I can tell you though is that I know a LOT of people whose skills assessment got denied because of that sole Accounting Theory subject...

Yes the syllabus is provided by the university!


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

Avijita Sawhney said:


> i understand to what you are saying .. all other core knowledge areas were listed in some or other way in my marksheets/ certificates .. but not accounting theory .. hoping to get a response from other accountants who might have faced a similar situation .


Just to share Avijita, my wife's subjects in her marksheet were not exactly 1 to 1 exact wordings as per the core knowledge area subject. That was why we had to result into producing that tabular summary which I mentioned in my earlier post above...

It may be that we were just lucky with a not so stringent assessor or that tabular summary played its part... either way, we are very thankful that we have navigated this stage, believe the waiting was very terrible. i had several sleepless nights thinking about a plan B in the event that we will get a negative assessment from CPA Australia.


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

Tas Burrfoot said:


> To be honest, I have heard stuffs about ICAA or NIA as being a bit lenient with respect to skills assessment but I could not really verify as we were lucky enough not to experience executing a plan B with either ICAA or NIA.
> 
> What I can tell you though is that I know a LOT of people whose skills assessment got denied because of that sole Accounting Theory subject...
> 
> Yes the syllabus is provided by the university!


Accounting theory seems to be killer here for everyone

Since my subjects are all from MBA perspective so i really need to be sure before i reach out to any assessment authority.

Thanks mate..Your answers are really helpful..

Meanwhile i will try to bump into somebody on this forum who has done a NIA/ICAA assessment successfully


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

Tas Burrfoot said:


> Just to share Avijita, my wife's subjects in her marksheet were not exactly 1 to 1 exact wordings as per the core knowledge area subject. That was why we had to result into producing that tabular summary which I mentioned in my earlier post above...
> 
> It may be that we were just lucky with a not so stringent assessor or that tabular summary played its part... either way, we are very thankful that we have navigated this stage, believe the waiting was very terrible. i had several sleepless nights thinking about a plan B in the event that we will get a negative assessment from CPA Australia.


All the best mate..Hope to see your journey become a sucess very soon:clap2:

Cheers !!


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

as1984 said:


> Accounting theory seems to be killer here for everyone
> 
> Since my subjects are all from MBA perspective so i really need to be sure before i reach out to any assessment authority.
> 
> ...


Anytime! 

Goodluck buddy...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

as1984 said:


> Hi Avijita,
> 
> It is disheartening to hear about your case but that makes me wonder one thing.
> 
> ...


When one files application itemised syllabus is to be provided to the assessing authority...for them to know what you've actually studied in that subject ..they' re not merely concerned with subject name ...you know....anyways they've the prerogative to accept or reject as per the set criteria...
Best luck with everything.

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

as1984 said:


> Any idea on how do we provide the syllabus of the subjects studied to the assessment authorities?
> 
> Do they need to be certified copies from the institute or we just give an outline oursleves. For me its been 3+years out of college so really need to figure out this aspect.
> 
> Also any idea of NIA as an assessment authroity? Found this on NSW website as an asessment body for accounting profession.


I just sent a syllabus with a black & white letterhead from my University which l printed off MS Word.
It was sufficient...no certification or anything


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

joe117 said:


> I just sent a syllabus with a black & white letterhead from my University which l printed off MS Word.
> It was sufficient...no certification or anything


Thanks joe117,

That certainly gives me a sigh of relief


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

as1984 said:


> Accounting theory seems to be killer here for everyone
> 
> Since my subjects are all from MBA perspective so i really need to be sure before i reach out to any assessment authority.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I received my skills assessment from ICAA. I completed an Accounting degree in the United States and was assessed 12/12.
I don't want to be discouraging in any way, but you won't receive a positive assessment with an MBA, regardless of the assessing authority. Even if you took Financial Statement Analysis or whatever other Accounting electives they offer at the IIM this just won't be sufficient.
With your Engineering degree, wouldn't it be easier to receive a positive assessment for a different job category? Otherwise you may want to explore other visa options. Really sorry...


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

NIA (now IPA) will probabily assess you as eligible, however I must warn you this institution is not respected by employers at all. you will end up needing CPA/ICAA Assessment anyway. 
By the way you can do accounting theory online using Open Universities Australia.


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi,
> I received my skills assessment from ICAA. I completed an Accounting degree in the United States and was assessed 12/12.
> I don't want to be discouraging in any way, but you won't receive a positive assessment with an MBA, regardless of the assessing authority. Even if you took Financial Statement Analysis or whatever other Accounting electives they offer at the IIM this just won't be sufficient.
> With your Engineering degree, wouldn't it be easier to receive a positive assessment for a different job category? Otherwise you may want to explore other visa options. Really sorry...


Hi Christina,

I really appreciate your help and advice. Its better for me to get a clear picture of my candidature before i file my applcation as that would certainly save me lot of time and efforts.

I am not sure if i can get my skill assessed based on my egineering degree because its an Electrical Engineering degree and i did my MBA straight after college, so the only work experience that i have is that of Banking and Financial services ( 3years)

Suggestions are welcome..


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

naoto said:


> NIA (now IPA) will probabily assess you as eligible, however I must warn you this institution is not respected by employers at all. you will end up needing CPA/ICAA Assessment anyway.
> By the way you can do accounting theory online using Open Universities Australia.


Hi naoto,

Thanks for your advice. Really appreciate it.

Coming to the accounting theory courses using Open Universities Australia,i would be grateful if you can throw some light on the below points:

1. How recognised are these courses by employers in Australia and CPA/IACC?

2. To gaine a +ve assessment by CPA/ICAA do i need to have accounting experience after i complete these courses or my previous banking experience would do fine?

3. I want to pursue my career in banking only and not more on the accounting side. How will that be perceived by employer if and after i get a +ve assessment from CPA/ICAA.

Would really appreciate any suggestions.

PS: Apologies for bombarding with so many questions but i really need to figure out an option for me considering things dont look that +ve for my profile.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

*1. How recognised are these courses by employers in Australia and CPA/IACC?
*
As long as it is recongnised by ICAA/CPA it is recognised by employers. Both institutions have a fantastic reputation and standing in the market. Hence, they have a stringent admittance requirements. Courses by Open universities are recognised as well as these are provided by regular universities (example Monash or Adelaide Uni), Open Universities is just a portal that brings these together. 
When you go thru subjects you should see (Accredited by CPA/ICAA) in description, which means once you pass the exams and get the certificate you can immediately use this as your requirement for positive assessment. 

If you need additional piece of mind feel free to email University and/or CPA/ICAA with subject name requesting confirmation of XXX subject to be equivalent to requirements of CPA/ICAA. Be careful as some universities will provide all requirements in one subject while others will do it in two (example Accounting theory + Advanced Accounting theory). I noticed Universities will respond faster as they are interested to get your money, both CPA/ICAA dont get anything from you completing these subjects so they might take their time to respond. However as long as university confirmed that should be fine. All subjects are reviewed by both CPAA/ICAA every year to confirm/drop any approvals.


*2. To gaine a +ve assessment by CPA/ICAA do i need to have accounting experience after i complete these courses or my previous banking experience would do fine?*

Work experience will not be accepted in lieu of formal qualifications. Work experience is assessed separately. Note while CPAA/ICAA might not need your work experience DIAC requires you to work in the same field. You should review DIAC website should you need further information.

If you wish to have your skilled employment and academic qualifications assessed for the purposes of awarding points, complete a migration assessment application and provide certified true copies of your skilled employment references/ testimonials along with your formal academic qualifications and IELTS Academic Test Report Form.

CPA Australia will complete an assessment of your qualifications for skilled migration. If you have been assessed as suitable for your nominated occupation, CPAA will include an assessment of your relevant skilled employment and provide advice regarding the educational level of your academic qualification/s. Please note skilled employment is undertaken *after *completion of a relevant academic qualification/s and *is relevant* to your nominated occupation.

The ultimate authority is DIAC and determination of points under the skilled migration points test remains at the discretion of delegated officers of the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

*3. I want to pursue my career in banking only and not more on the accounting side. How will that be perceived by employer if and after i get a +ve assessment from CPA/ICAA.*

Depending on what you will be your specialization, if you are working in Financial Advice/ Shares/Mutual Funds and trading CPAA/ICAA might give you an edge. However if you work in Cashier/Bank Manager etc this is not that relevant. It is still a good thing to have on your resume as gives Australian employers more confidence in your qualifications.

Good luck


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

naoto said:


> *1. How recognised are these courses by employers in Australia and CPA/IACC?
> *
> As long as it is recongnised by ICAA/CPA it is recognised by employers. Both institutions have a fantastic reputation and standing in the market. Hence, they have a stringent admittance requirements. Courses by Open universities are recognised as well as these are provided by regular universities (example Monash or Adelaide Uni), Open Universities is just a portal that brings these together.
> When you go thru subjects you should see (Accredited by CPA/ICAA) in description, which means once you pass the exams and get the certificate you can immediately use this as your requirement for positive assessment.
> ...


That was very comprehensive indeed. Thanks a ton

Really appreciate the efforts put in by the members of this forum to help each other.:clap2:


----------



## Avijita Sawhney (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi...can anyone advise me how and from where to complete the Accounting theory.....In India, we dont have this subject separately....so can i give this online as well....and also about the approx cost of studying this subject..

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Avijita Sawhney said:


> Hi...can anyone advise me how and from where to complete the Accounting theory.....In India, we dont have this subject separately....so can i give this online as well....and also about the approx cost of studying this subject..
> 
> Thanks in anticipation.


Dear Avijita,

I am in the same boat as you are. I am an Indian CA and have received negative assessment. I had applied for assessment under ANZSCO code General Accountant. After some research I have concluded that it is better to re-apply for assessment under a different ANZSCO code - either Finance Manager or External Auditor. I have now applied under Finance Manager. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Regards
Huss


----------



## lifeinoz (Aug 8, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Dear Avijita,
> 
> I am in the same boat as you are. I am an Indian CA and have received negative assessment. I had applied for assessment under ANZSCO code General Accountant. After some research I have concluded that it is better to re-apply for assessment under a different ANZSCO code - either Finance Manager or External Auditor. I have now applied under Finance Manager. Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


Dear Huss81,

Did you complete your CA before 2002? If yes then i am afraid you may not get positive assessment from CPA unless you complete the Accounting Theory, because CPA believes that this subject was not covered under ICAI untill 2002.

With regards to the Finance Manager, please note that it is under SOL2 which means you need state sponsorship and i don't know if currently any of the State's are sponsoring.

I am yet to apply for Skill assessment and i am sure i will face the same issue, now i am looking around the forum to get answers about the doing Accounting Theory under CPA Foundation course and how it affects the work experience. As DIAC will consider post qualification work experience !


----------



## Jas1481 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi all,

I too am facing the same problem. I have given the exam of Accounting theory through CPA after a negative assessment. I have received a positive academic assessment but they are not ready to consider my skill employment exp. Without this points I would not be able to claim 60 points.

Now I have selected SS in my EOI to claim 5 points from there. But is it necessary to selected any particular region. I just opted for any place in Australia. How much are the chances to get nominated by either state....

Please advice... It will be of much help.

Regards,
Jasmine


----------



## lifeinoz (Aug 8, 2013)

Jasmine,

I assume you are a CA & opted for occupation 221111 or 221112?

I would suggest you yourself apply for SS. NSW still accepts application for SS Occupation 221111. Vic & WA doesn't, not sure about other states.

Other option is to get 8 or above in all 4 bands in Acaedemic IELTS which will give 20 points, I know its difficult but worth a try.

Can you please share some details of your Accounting Theory exam through CPA, like Assessment for CPA Foundation, Documents submitted, time they took for assessment & at last enrollment. how difficult was the Accounting Theory Exam? 

you reply would help me plan, as i am planning to take up the Accounting Theory exam first and them apply for Migration Assessment. This would save me time!

Regards,
SK


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

lifeinoz said:


> Jasmine,
> 
> I assume you are a CA & opted for occupation 221111 or 221112?
> 
> ...



i would like to throw some light on accounting theory paper of CPA.. my friend cleared, as thought it is not so easy (sorry to discourage but to reveal the fact) we initially thought and focused on the notes provided by CPA,, but the questions are very tricky and only few percent of questions were asked from the material. if you have already completed CA then this would not be a problem. or if you in the same stream of experience, you can flair well. and also, the pass mark is very unique depending other on the persons education, if you are a CA or possess higher qualification, then your minimum pass score is relatively high . my friend has good professional records so the pass score expected is 95% .


----------



## lifeinoz (Aug 8, 2013)

Nectar_s,

thanks for the information!

I am not a CA, i have done BBM Finance Degree and MBA Finance. Hope they lower the minimum marks for me :der: pun intended!

So i now need to prepare well for the exam then. 

What did your friend do for the work experience as the CPA wouldn't assessed saying its not post qualification?

What is the status of your friends Visa application?

Regards,
Sk


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

lifeinoz said:


> Nectar_s,
> 
> thanks for the information!
> 
> ...



actually he didnt try for immigration, just for pursuing CPA course.


----------



## Jas1481 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi SK,

My Exam went well but their pass score level was really tricky. For me it was 945 out of 1000 on which I managed 956.

The questions seem to be easy and most of them were from the study manual. But the scores which they give and how they calculate is still unclear for me.

One question for nomination was, if I opt for any states in australia on EOI , do I still need to go through special state nomination procedure? As we need to spend ectra bucks for each and every state...

Kindly advice,
Jasmine


----------



## lifeinoz (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Jasmine,

Thanks for details about the exam. Can you please email me the study manual if possible, It will help me prepare for the Accounting Theory exam, I applied for the assessment and will enrol once i get a reply from CPA.

For State Nomination, I am not sure if you will get nominated by states without you sending them application. 

Currently WA & NSW are accepting applications for Accountants occupation. But NSW charges 300aud and WA is free.

I would advise you to research about different states that you might want to settle down or where you think you can find jobs according your experience and start applying for the state nomination as they do take sometime to respond.


All the best and let me know how you progress!

Regards,
SK


----------



## lifeinoz (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Jasmine,

Thanks for details about the exam. Can you please email me the study manual if possible, It will help me prepare for the Accounting Theory exam, I applied for the assessment and will enrol once i get a reply from CPA.

For State Nomination, I am not sure if you will get nominated by states without you sending them application. 

Currently WA & NSW are accepting applications for Accountants occupation. But NSW charges 300aud and WA is free.

I would advise you to research about different states that you might want to settle down or where you think you can find jobs according your experience and start applying for the state nomination as they do take sometime to respond.


All the best and let me know how you progress!

Regards,
SK


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

lifeinoz said:


> Hi Jasmine,
> 
> Thanks for details about the exam. Can you please email me the study manual if possible, It will help me prepare for the Accounting Theory exam, I applied for the assessment and will enrol once i get a reply from CPA.
> 
> ...


ping me your email id . i can send you CPA accounting theory paper, if you need.


----------



## lifeinoz (Aug 8, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> ping me your email id . i can send you CPA accounting theory paper, if you need.


I have just pinged you my email id, please send it through. Thanks!


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

lifeinoz said:


> I have just pinged you my email id, please send it through. Thanks!


sent


----------



## akara (Sep 12, 2013)

lifeinoz said:


> I have just pinged you my email id, please send it through. Thanks!


Hi nectar_s,

I just saw your reply of sending lifeinoz a copy of the accounting theory paper. Please could you also help me out with the same? I want to know what to expect from this paper. The material will have changed over the year obviously but will give me a rough idea on the sorts of questions/material I need to have knowledge of...

Unfortunately I am unable to PM for some reason on here...maybe due to my being a newbie but if you PM me first, I should be able to respond back...

Lifeinoz, if you can respond incase Nectar_s is not able to that would be appreciated ))


----------



## lifeinoz (Aug 8, 2013)

Akara,

I have pinged you my email id. Send me an email and i will send you the Accounting Theory Study material.

Cheers,


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Accountantsare really unlucky since they have to dit for both gt and acdemic and getting 7at all bands for most people is quite difficult. This rule should be changed ASAP


----------



## lifeinoz (Aug 8, 2013)

bdapplicant,

Accountants have to sit only for Academic not both. But yes, secure 7 or above in all 4 areas.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Academic for CPA Australia assessment. But doesn't GT IELTS is required for claiming points for English efficiency? or DIAC accepts Academic IELTS for English proficiency? pls let me know.



lifeinoz said:


> bdapplicant,
> 
> Accountants have to sit only for Academic not both. But yes, secure 7 or above in all 4 areas.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

bdapplicant said:


> Academic for CPA Australia assessment. But doesn't GT IELTS is required for claiming points for English efficiency? or DIAC accepts Academic IELTS for English proficiency? pls let me know.


DIAC also accepts academic IELTS score. However, you can also write the general IELTS to score 8 in each band, to claim 20 points. Its up to you.


----------



## mogheg (Sep 14, 2013)

HI,

I am also looking for Australia opening but before that to get PR visa.

I am Master of Commerce (MCom) with Cost & Management Accountant (CMA earlier ICWA)- Inter and having 10 years experience in the field of Manufacturing finance with MNC and Big Organisations.

I have just started my procedure for skill assessment. Yet preparing documents for skill assessment. I found from few consultants and online that 9 subjects are compulsory out of 12 and in those 9 subject "Accounting Theory" subject is compulsory for Sub Class 189 Accountant General. In my whole qualification Accounting Theory subject is not appeared any where.

So I decided to go for Skill assessment 190 Finance Manager.

Please let me know whether we can expect positive skill assessment with all correct certification and documentation?

Is it correct way to go for sub class 190 Finance Manager with State Sponsorship?

OR Shall I go for CPA Foundation Exam for Accounting Theory before applying for skill assessment.?

Regards


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

mogheg said:


> HI,
> 
> I am also looking for Australia opening but before that to get PR visa.
> 
> ...



i too have the same qualification, i have received positive assessment from CPA australia , my qualifications (B.com,Mcom,CWA(inter) are considered equivalent to australian bachelors degree. Basically, you need to provide the proper syllabus, even i never had a paper named Accounting theory, but i had some relevant subjects to list it down.so, all the best


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Your signature shows job category of internal auditor. So, why CPA australia did your assesment? your assessment authority is vetesses.



nectar_s said:


> i too have the same qualification, i have received positive assessment from CPA australia , my qualifications (B.com,Mcom,CWA(inter) are considered equivalent to australian bachelors degree. Basically, you need to provide the proper syllabus, even i never had a paper named Accounting theory, but i had some relevant subjects to list it down.so, all the best


----------



## mogheg (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks nectar_s for your valuable inputs. which sub class you applied for while doing skill assessment? General Accountant / Finance Manager or as Internal auditor?

From which university you have completed your bachelor & masters degree? How you proved you have studied accounting theory subject?

@ bdapplicant - You are right if it is for Internal auditor then accounting theory subject is not compulsory subject out of 12. And assessment authority changes in that case.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

mogheg said:


> Thanks nectar_s for your valuable inputs. which sub class you applied for while doing skill assessment? General Accountant / Finance Manager or as Internal auditor?
> 
> From which university you have completed your bachelor & masters degree? How you proved you have studied accounting theory subject?
> 
> @ bdapplicant - You are right if it is for Internal auditor then accounting theory subject is not compulsory subject out of 12. And assessment authority changes in that case.


My skill assessment with Vetassess, Internal Auditor, If you would like to use job code for Internal Auditor, then they dont see subject wise matching by VET as against CPA used for Accountant.

In the meantime, i have assessed my qualification with CPA australia for pursuing CPA course. M.Com from Madras University, B.com, - i had some accounting subjects which was closely matching with the Australian Syllabus and also produced the university syllabus for more weightage


----------



## akara (Sep 12, 2013)

mogheg said:


> So I decided to go for Skill assessment 190 Finance Manager.
> 
> Is it correct way to go for sub class 190 Finance Manager with State Sponsorship?


Hi mogheg....

I just read ur reply about applyinh for finance manager....this surorised ne because finance manager is no longer on SOL occupation list if im not wrong....

How do you intend on proceeding after u get ur skills assessmnt because you will need to select an occupation on the list and finance mngr is no longer on there....even on other state lists....or do you have a state to sponsor u fr tht job?

I have all the modules fr finance mngr....my current occupation is even finance mngr but becos its not on list n i cnt get sponsorship i hve to apply fr accountabt (...

Anyone else git any idea on the finance mngr route?


----------



## mogheg (Sep 14, 2013)

hi akara,

You are right. It is not SOL under 189 but I have found the Finance Manager 132211 under Sub Class 190 Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL).

This is under sponsorship list.


----------



## akara (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh wow that's interesting!!! That might be a route for me then!! What steps have you taken to get state sponsorship? I looked on all the states lists and couldnt find any state to sponsor for that occupation 

I can definately get positive skills assessment for Finance Manager as I have all the modules for that, plus the work experience. However I didnt think state sponsorship would work as i couldnt see any state looking for Finance Managers...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

If you are internal auditor no where it is mentioned that you need to do at-least this this ....this courses. As far as i know, since vetesses is the assessment authority so they only concentrate on your background whether you are from commerce/business studies background or not. I might be wrong. But i only saw the mandatory course list for external auditor, finance manager and for accountants only.



mogheg said:


> @ bdapplicant - You are right if it is for Internal auditor then accounting theory subject is not compulsory subject out of 12. And assessment authority changes in that case.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

190 is far better than 189 since state sponsorship will expedite your visa processing.



mogheg said:


> hi akara,
> 
> You are right. It is not SOL under 189 but I have found the Finance Manager 132211 under Sub Class 190 Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL).
> 
> This is under sponsorship list.


----------



## akara (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi mogheg,

I have just spoken with an agent who has advised that Finance Manager is only on offer in the Northen Territory...so be careful...if you dont want to go to NT then there is no point wasting money and time on the skills assessment for Finance Manager as it is not offered anywhere else...also they have specific requirements like you have to have worked as a finance manager for atleast 3 years AFTER being qualified...

it might be best to choose Accountant and take the additional exam...which is probably what I'm going to have to do...


----------



## mogheg (Sep 14, 2013)

HI akara,

Just I got reply from my consultant that Either WA or NSW sponsor Finance Manager skill set.

How much your consultant is charging you? I will try to do submit skill assessment for 190 - Finance Manager my self as I got a call from FutureinAustralia consultancy and he told me that skill assessment is depend upon qualification and experience both.

As I have 10 years of Experience and out of which 5 years as Manager - Finance & Accounts.

So will try to submit my own Skill Set Assessment to assessment authority.

Whether you have completed your assessment ?


----------



## akara (Sep 12, 2013)

mogheg said:


> HI akara,
> 
> Just I got reply from my consultant that Either WA or NSW sponsor Finance Manager skill set.
> 
> ...


That's really odd. I haven't made any payment as yet, it was just an advisory that I got from them for free. I'm sure that if it was available they would have told me because then that would mean I would be able to use their services to proceed with my application. However because it wasnt on the NSW or WA list they were unable to help and advised that if I was looking to go to NT then it would work but not other state currently. 

I also had another agency a few months ago telling me that Finance Manager is avaiable, but it really wasnt so please do be careful. Just be careful with it, if you look up skilled occupation list for WA and NSW I'm pretty sure Finance Manager is not on there. I really hope the agent is not messing you around.

Anyone else help mogheg out here to confirm before they end up putting money into this??

See these links:

Western Australia:
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/SKILLEDMIGRATION/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx

NSW:
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...5147/NSW-State-Occupation-List-13.08.2013.pdf

Northern Territory (Check the High Priority List at the bottom of the page):
http://www.migration.nt.gov.au/visa/sol.html


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

akara said:


> That's really odd. I haven't made any payment as yet, it was just an advisory that I got from them for free. I'm sure that if it was available they would have told me because then that would mean I would be able to use their services to proceed with my application. However because it wasnt on the NSW or WA list they were unable to help and advised that if I was looking to go to NT then it would work but not other state currently.
> 
> I also had another agency a few months ago telling me that Finance Manager is avaiable, but it really wasnt so please do be careful. Just be careful with it, if you look up skilled occupation list for WA and NSW I'm pretty sure Finance Manager is not on there. I really hope the agent is not messing you around.
> 
> Anyone else help mogheg out here to confirm before they end up putting money into this??


I agree with Akara here. I just downloaded the NSW SOL as at 14 Aug, and in that list, I do not find any opening for finance manager for that state. Please find the PDF attached.


----------



## mogheg (Sep 14, 2013)

I do agree with Akara that it is not listed in SOL List.

I wrote the same to my consultant as well and informed him he misguided me. thanks to all of you.

After all this experience I am thinking to apply myself for skill assessment. But not sure which skill set I should apply. As I don't have Accounting Theory subject in my qualification but I have experience of 8 years in Finance & Accounts.

Really worried now. Now Will check other threads too for solution.

If you have any idea please keep posted.


----------



## akara (Sep 12, 2013)

Mogheg I am pleased that you were not fooled into paying the agent!!! 

I feel you are in the same boat as me, except I have already done one skills assessment which has advised me about the missing module. It really depends on how well your degree/education matches up to CPA's modules. If you have a very close match and cover all their suggested areas then you should be ok to apply for skills assessment for any of the assessing bodies (the preferred one seems to be ICAA as I've discovered too late!!)

If you feel you are not so confident (or have been told by an assessing body that you are missing the Accounting Theory module), you should consider taking the foundation level exam.

I am at present looking at many options...I am looking to appeal, at the same time I am preparing for the CPA foundation level exam for Accounting Theory and I am also compiling documents to send to ICAA!! I know it's going to cost a lot of money but I'm prepared to put in the money if I'm going to get a positive assessment out of it! My preferred outcome is obviously the appeal going through with CPA 

To be honest, its not difficult to do the skills assessment on your own, the agent really doesnt do much. I did mine myself after some reading and it is simply filling in a simple form with your details and then submitting CERTIFIED documents with the form. If you are not in Australia then these just need to be posted to the assessing body (try posting it on fast tracking or atleast trackeable delivery so you know it reaches on a certain date). The assessing body will then keep you posted on where they are at in processing your paperwork, its simple 

I had to call a few times with regards to mine as it took longer than they said but its simple enough and the representatives are more than happy to help!


----------



## Rajji (May 3, 2013)

Tas Burrfoot said:


> To be honest, I have heard stuffs about ICAA or NIA as being a bit lenient with respect to skills assessment but I could not really verify as we were lucky enough not to experience executing a plan B with either ICAA or NIA.
> 
> What I can tell you though is that I know a LOT of people whose skills assessment got denied because of that sole Accounting Theory subject...
> 
> Yes the syllabus is provided by the university!


Hi, I am also in the process of having my skill assessment done from ICAA. Can you please share the tabular summary that you prepared for your application so that I can have an idea about the format while preparing one for my application. My email id is camanpreetc[AT]gmail[dot]com.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

akara said:


> Oh wow that's interesting!!! That might be a route for me then!! What steps have you taken to get state sponsorship? I looked on all the states lists and couldnt find any state to sponsor for that occupation
> 
> I can definately get positive skills assessment for Finance Manager as I have all the modules for that, plus the work experience. However I didnt think state sponsorship would work as i couldnt see any state looking for Finance Managers...


Hi Ankara,

How about going for Finance Manager with no state sponsorship? I applied for assessment under the General Accountant code but was rejected. I re-applied again with CPAA under Finance Manager and have now been "found academically suitable for migration". 

Rgds
Huss


----------



## lifeinoz (Aug 8, 2013)

Huss81,

You cannot apply for Finance Manager without State nomination. 

Finance Manager is under SOL2, which means you can apply only if any of the State's nominate your application, unfortunately none of the states need this skill set currently!


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Please advise...*



Huss81 said:


> Dear Avijita,
> 
> I am in the same boat as you are. I am an Indian CA and have received negative assessment. I had applied for assessment under ANZSCO code General Accountant. After some research I have concluded that it is better to re-apply for assessment under a different ANZSCO code - either Finance Manager or External Auditor. I have now applied under Finance Manager. Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


Hello Huss,

PLease who is assessing bodies for Finance Manager and Can you please mail me some details about it.. as I am planning to apply for the same..

Cheers,
Viral


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*please advise..*



sre375 said:


> DIAC also accepts academic IELTS score. However, you can also write the general IELTS to score 8 in each band, to claim 20 points. Its up to you.


Hello Sre375,

How did you manage to get through Accounting Theory subject ?


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> Hello Sre375,
> 
> How did you manage to get through Accounting Theory subject ?


I applied for assessment with ICAA. They are a lot less rigid compared to CPAA. Also, I covered some portion of accounting theory in CA.


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

akara said:


> Hi mogheg,
> 
> I have just spoken with an agent who has advised that Finance Manager is only on offer in the Northen Territory...so be careful...if you dont want to go to NT then there is no point wasting money and time on the skills assessment for Finance Manager as it is not offered anywhere else...also they have specific requirements like you have to have worked as a finance manager for atleast 3 years AFTER being qualified...
> 
> it might be best to choose Accountant and take the additional exam...which is probably what I'm going to have to do...


I have personally Visited on each and every site of State and found out as below

132211 - Finance Managers 

Vic - No
NSW - Yes
QLD - No
NT - Yes (High Priority Occupations)
WA - Yes (Not Available for this year)
SA - No (off list Criteria Applies)
TAS- no
ACT - Yes (but closed)


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Please advise..*



Tas Burrfoot said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I may answer this; my wife recently underwent an assessment with CPA Australia and by the goodness of God, we were able to get 12 out of 12 including the much dreaded accounting theory. As mentioned in earlier posts, the assessors basically compared your syllabus content versus their own syllabus for their respective core knowledge area. As to the content of the Accounting Theory subject, please refer to below as per CPA Australia website:
> 
> ...


Hello Mate..

Can you please assist me with foll questions 

1. Pass me the tabular summary of what you think matches your university subjects and their core knowledge area ? 
2. which are those 5 uni subjects ?
3. Please also advise what was of 99 pages and 3 pages of tabular summary was for just one subject or all subjects ? if you can also share with me, that would be helpful
4. please advise.. Tabular Summary was statutory declaration ?
5. My Organisation does not provide me roles and responsiblities.. Should I take Statutory declaration from my colleagues and will ICAA or CPA call them to check ?

I just wanna have an idea, while I prepare for my assessment.

I have completed my B.Com from Mumbai Univeristy and Part time MBA from SIBM.

You mentioned


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

HI Viral,

Can you PM me the site addresses where you found these details?


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> HI Viral,
> 
> Can you PM me the site addresses where you found these details?


Hello Mate..

Please explian which deatils you are refering to ?

Can you please also PM the documents you have submitted for assessment ?


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> HI Viral,
> 
> Can you PM me the site addresses where you found these details?


hello huss..

I have google.. State name SOL list.. and check that site..


----------



## Mihir Bijur (Aug 24, 2013)

I have a BBA degree and want to do Masters degree in India which covers the requirement of Accountant(General/Management/Taxation) and enables me to attain positive assessment. I am not a CA.

Can someone suggest any colleges/university for this and also a course that can be taken online/distance?

Thanks


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

Mihir Bijur said:


> I have a BBA degree and want to do Masters degree in India which covers the requirement of Accountant(General/Management/Taxation) and enables me to attain positive assessment. I am not a CA.
> 
> Can someone suggest any colleges/university for this and also a course that can be taken online/distance?
> 
> Thanks


Dear Friend,
I am not sure on Indian courses, but its better to register for CPA Australia course itself. You can give exam from India. You will have local (Australian) degree when you will go for job hunt in market.

Please be aware that if you are coming here only on some post graduate experience, you will not get any accounting job unless you have some strong references here. Also check seek.com for requirement details. Even lowest paying accounting jobs demand for 1 year of local experience. And if you go to gumtree.com.au many companies charging fees from students, for offering work experience. Do your complete research before taking any decision.:spy:


----------



## Mihir Bijur (Aug 24, 2013)

How long does it take to complete CPA qualification in India?


----------



## anuradharajendran (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello!

My husband is a Chartered Accountant(Chartered Accountant) and Cost and works accountant(ICWA) from India. He works for an MNC bank in the corporate banking division.

Pls guide us along the right path
1)My husband's IELTS(academic) score is 7.5 overall and 7 and above in each section.Is this sufficient?
2)My agent says employment letters such as roles and responsibilities are not required becasue my husband's grade/designation in the bank is "Director"-Is this true that for senior management you dont need roles and responsibilities?
3)We are applying to ICAA for skills assessment. Should we go for both PASA and skilled employment assessment?
4)Which accountant code shld he choose-2211111/221112/221113/221213/132211/221212
5)My agent asked us to obtain the syllabus of our highest university degree and NOT the ones from CA/CWA institute. Is this right?
6)Finally how long does the skills assessment process take?

TIA guys.

regds
anu


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

anuradharajendran said:


> Hello!
> 
> My husband is a Chartered Accountant(Chartered Accountant) and Cost and works accountant(ICWA) from India. He works for an MNC bank in the corporate banking division.
> 
> ...


Dear Anu,

I will try to answer according to what I know:
1) IELTS score is enough
2) Employment letters are required at whatever level it is
3) PASA? I am not aware. 
4) Depends on the visa you are looking for. Finance Manager will be apt for him but then that profession is available only in State Nominated and only in few states, not all. Better to go for Accountant
5) Usually for the assessment, the syllabus is not required. I provided only the transcripts of my B.Com as well as the CA exams and they did not ask for the syllabus. But if it is required, advisable to provide B.Com Syllabus
6) Skill Assessment will take 4-6 weeks

Hope the above helps

rgds
Huss


----------



## anuradharajendran (Apr 4, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> Dear Anu,
> 
> I will try to answer according to what I know:
> 1) IELTS score is enough
> ...


Thanks a ton Huss!


----------



## MASAD (Nov 22, 2013)

A clarification is requested after reading this thread, even if someone qualify CPA Accounting theory exam he can only claim the post accounting theory exam experience? 

The experience gained before this paper wil be wasted?


----------



## magyk2 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi,

I am in short of 4 subjects, can i go for CPA foundation to get positive assessment or need to do some course separately.
Magy


----------



## shreeyashk (Sep 28, 2014)

*Same case*



Avijita Sawhney said:


> Joe .. could you suggest how can i register for accounting theory exam?? .. may be name of the institute or course.. cd u throw some light on this


Hi Avijita,

I faced a similar problem and got negative assessment.
I had applied to ICAA under 221111 Accountant General but got a negative result saying the education meets the standards but 2 core subjects are not covered viz. "Accounting Theory" and "Financial Accounting". I am not sure what is expected in these subjects. I have done B.Com and MBA Finance (India). 

I don't know why they have given it for Financial Accounting.

You can check the below link for Accounting Theory :

CPA Australia - Accounting Concepts and Principles

http://www.charteredaccountants.com....20Degrees.ashx


----------



## Avijita jaswal (Sep 25, 2015)

*Accounting theory*

Hi.. I am again trying to get an assessment done under accountant general.. Could you send me what all your wife showed for accounting theory to my email..


----------



## nvsc (Mar 7, 2016)

Default
Hi, I am planning to apply for visa 189 under category accountant General . I need some clarification appreciate if anyone here can help me 

1. I am a chartered accountant from India with over 10 years of experience
2. All through my experience my title/designation is finance manager 
3. But my duties also include the tasks as mentioned in Anzsco code for accountant and I can get the experience letter from the company 
4. Will the assessing authorities be it CPA/ICAA will they assess my application based on my duties/task I have performed or together with my title/designation. How important is the designation here 
If anyone had similar experience kindly let me know how to deal with it 

Looking forward for your support guys 

Regards


----------



## bhavesh_soni3 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello Members,

I am new in this forum.

By profession I am a Chartered Accountant in India. 

My question is, after completing skill assessment from CPA, whether I have to clear any exam or not? I have difference of opinion from different agents. One agent told me that you have to clear exam and another told me that as you are CA, you do't require to clear the exam.

Can anyone throw some light on it?


----------



## nvsc (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi, 

As far as I know if you are a chartered accountant passed after 2002 that's when the ca syllabus was changed you should be able to get a positive assessment and no need to take any further exams as long as the subject accounting theory is covered in either bcom or ca. The onus is on you to prove it to the assessing authority that you have studied accounting theory and this can be done by sending the syllabus of bcom and ca. You can check on CPA Australia website for details of topics covered in the subject accounting theory.

Also it all depends on for which category of anszco code you want the assessment for. If it's finance manager it's very simple.if it's accountant general then accounting theory is important 

Regards


----------



## nvsc (Mar 7, 2016)

bhavesh_soni3 said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> I am new in this forum.
> 
> ...


You can check this link it may be useful Accountants - CPA - Certified Practising Accountants of Australia


----------



## bhavesh_soni3 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Saloni_Goenka (Mar 22, 2016)

*Chartered Accoutant*

Hi All ,

I am a chartered Accountant by profession . I have 6 years of experience - 4.5 years in auditing in Big 4 as a statutory auditor and current 1.5 years of experience in industry as a project controller .

I am unable to decide , under which code I shall apply for Skill Assessment . Have already cleared my PTE with a very good score .

Pls advise me on the same 


Thanks


----------



## Surekha Nagaraju (Feb 16, 2016)

Does the IFRS diploma help in getting better jobs in Australia. Please advice


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi,
I am a banking professional and want to apply for General accountant skills assessment. Could someone please help me with the resume drafting. In bank we do not completely have accounting entries passing. Hence I am unable to draft resume per requirement of general accountant.


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi all,
Please help. We really need some help. My husband has 14+ years of experience in TCS and JP Morgan. Now when asked for roles and responsibilities letter, both refused. When asked every line manager, everyone refused too. He literally has begged in front of them but nobody is ready to sign on stamp paper. Probably people are afraid but no single person is ready to sign an affidavit and company is not giving R & R letter. What is the work around now?
Please please request some help.


----------



## amritpai (May 17, 2016)

Well, there is one option. Before submitting the syllabus, check their syllabus and arrange yours as per their content.


----------



## Abercrombie (Feb 2, 2016)

I did B.com (P) from University of Delhi in 2006.
Post that I have around 8 years of experience including one year in Australia as an accountant on a 457 Visa.
I enrolled for CPA Australia as I knew my B.com degree doesnt cover all mandatory subjects and as per their assessment I was supposed to give two exams for Foundation Level.
I have cleared Financial Reporting Exam from CPA last month
I'm due to give Business Finance Exam this month. After which I'll be an Associate CPA.

After this I should be covering all mandatory subjects(B.com & CPA Put together).

My doubt is

If my B.com Degree is comparable to an Australian Bachelor Degree?

Since I'll become an Associate CPA next month but completed my Bachelor Degree in 2006. Will my work experience be counted from 2006 onward or from next month i.e. once I complete all subjects?


----------



## Preets_nshah (Aug 24, 2016)

I have cleared my FAR Paper and mailed the result to [email protected] but I have just received automated reply that they will reply in 5 days. I mailed them on 14th & 21st November.

Is there any other way to apply for revised assessment?

Please advise.

Many thanks

Preeti


----------



## ashrafkhan83 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi I received a negative skill assessment for General Accountant from CPA Australia. I have done BCOM from University of Mumbai, MBA Finance, MCOM and Masters of Finance. I also got 90 in all categories in PTE. CPA mentioned that "Financial Accounting and Reporting" is not covered in my education. I had submitted syllabus copies of all my degrees and on comparing most of the topics mentioned by CPA under Financial Accounting and monitoring are included in my various degrees although with slightly different names. Please let me know if there is any way i can solve this issue? They suggested taking a foundation course for the particular subject but i guess in that case my work ex of more than 10 years wont be considered. Please let me know if anyone faced a similar issue and how was it solved. Can we go for an appeal against CPA assessment? or should i try with a different code?


----------



## 191jatan (Jun 20, 2016)

Preets_nshah said:


> I have cleared my FAR Paper and mailed the result to [email protected] but I have just received automated reply that they will reply in 5 days. I mailed them on 14th & 21st November.
> 
> Is there any other way to apply for revised assessment?
> 
> ...


Hi Preeti,


Can you please suggest which is the best way to clear those subjects?
I have assessed my degree through CPAA and they asked to go for a foundation course of Finance accounting and reporting. how can i clear this exam? is it hard to pass the exam? what is the passing marks to clear this exam? & how long does it takes to get the result?

your response will be highly appreciated.


----------



## 191jatan (Jun 20, 2016)

ashrafkhan83 said:


> Hi I received a negative skill assessment for General Accountant from CPA Australia. I have done BCOM from University of Mumbai, MBA Finance, MCOM and Masters of Finance. I also got 90 in all categories in PTE. CPA mentioned that "Financial Accounting and Reporting" is not covered in my education. I had submitted syllabus copies of all my degrees and on comparing most of the topics mentioned by CPA under Financial Accounting and monitoring are included in my various degrees although with slightly different names. Please let me know if there is any way i can solve this issue? They suggested taking a foundation course for the particular subject but i guess in that case my work ex of more than 10 years wont be considered. Please let me know if anyone faced a similar issue and how was it solved. Can we go for an appeal against CPA assessment? or should i try with a different code?


Hi ashraf,

Did you got a positive outcome yet?
I am in the same boat, I have been asked clear FiNancial accounting and reporting.
if you did manage to clear it and gained a positive outcome. can you please share your story.
so that I can prepare myself.

your prompt response will be highly appreciated


----------



## ashrafkhan83 (Dec 4, 2017)

191jatan said:


> Hi ashraf,
> 
> Did you got a positive outcome yet?
> I am in the same boat, I have been asked clear FiNancial accounting and reporting.
> ...


Hi Jatan. I haven't started preparing for the FAR paper but based on my research on this forum it appears that the the exam is not very difficult to pass if you have a strong accounting background and two to three weeks of preparation using the material from CPA website should suffice.


----------



## the_afterthot (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi All, I think you should *always* send in the detailed syllabus obtained from the relevant institution to the assessment authority - based on which a more accurate assessment can be made. I faced no issues in my Mumbai University bachelors (B.Com A&F) being considered equivalent to an Australian bachelors and my Masters (M.Com - Advanced Accounting) being considered equivalent to an Australian Masters. They did rate my CA from ICAI as equivalent to an Australian Bachelors tho! 

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashrafkhan83 (Dec 4, 2017)

priyankarebello said:


> Hi All, I think you should *always* send in the detailed syllabus obtained from the relevant institution to the assessment authority - based on which a more accurate assessment can be made. I faced no issues in my Mumbai University bachelors (B.Com A&F) being considered equivalent to an Australian bachelors and my Masters (M.Com - Advanced Accounting) being considered equivalent to an Australian Masters. They did rate my CA from ICAI as equivalent to an Australian Bachelors tho!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


Hi Priyanka,

Did you get a positive assessment from CPA without giving the FAR exam?


----------



## the_afterthot (Aug 12, 2010)

ashrafkhan83 said:


> Hi Priyanka,
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get a positive assessment from CPA without giving the FAR exam?




Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

